# Chapman MFA Screenwriting Fall 2020



## mjweerts (Nov 9, 2019)

Tell us everything.


----------



## Chris W (Nov 9, 2019)

mjweerts said:


> Tell us everything.


Ok.


----------



## Chris W (Nov 9, 2019)

*Graduate Deadline:*
December 1, 2019









						MFA in Screenwriting
					

Our 2-year MFA in Screenwriting allows you to hone your creativity one-on-one with industry professionals as you explore the intricacies of story structure and character development.



					www.chapman.edu
				




In order to apply to the Screenwriting graduate program, you must submit the required application materials, as well as a Creative Supplement. The application will go live in July, and more instructions on the application process will be updated on our website soon.

 Application:


Statement of Intent
Resume
2 letters of recommendation
Creative Supplement
 Other Required Materials:


Official copy of your undergraduate transcript from your degree granting institution
No additional information should be sent to Dodge College or the Office of Admissions outside of what is required on the application. Any outside work sent to either office will not be reviewed as part of the admission process.

*Please note that you may only submit Creative Supplement materials for your 1st choice major selected on the application. No other materials will be reviewed as part of the application process.*

_*The requirements below are for students applying for Fall 2020*_

*1. Creative Portfolio List*
Upload a one (1) to two (2) page list of activities that demonstrates your potential in your area of chosen specialization focusing on creative accomplishments. Include in this list specific items that you could submit, if requested, to Dodge College of Film and Media Arts. Each listing should include a brief description of the work and your role in its creation.

_Example of Portfolio listing (use this format):_

Title: Roger's Car
Position: Writer/Director
16 minutes, Video 2005. Valley College
Log line: Unusual circumstance allows a sixteen-year-old to get his first car. I wrote this story for a creative writing class and produced the film with the help of my friends.

*2. Transformational Moment Essay*
Submit a two (2) page essay describing a transformational moment in your life that fundamentally changed you as a person. Explain how you gained wisdom and greater understanding of the human condition as a result of this experience.  _Essays should be typed, single-spaced, 12 pt. Times New Roman font, one-inch margins on all sides._

*3. Narrative Scene*
In no more than three (3) pages write a compelling dramatic scene based on this scenario:_* Two people’s car breaks down which leads to a change in their relationship*_. This may be written in short story or screenplay format. We are looking for the strength in your visual storytelling ability; there is no preference in format.

*4. Screenplay*
Screenwriting applicants are required to submit either a short film or feature length screenplay written by you without the collaboration of others. Screenplays should be submitted in standard screenplay format, as a PDF or Word document. Short film screenplays should be approximately 20-25 pages in length, and feature length screenplays should be about 115-120 pages. Please make sure that your screenplay includes your name, title of screenplay, and year your screenplay was completed.


----------



## mjweerts (Nov 9, 2019)

Chris W said:


> Ok.



This is what happens when you tell the truth.


----------



## theMorrigan (Nov 17, 2019)

UGH. I spent approximately 6 draft rewrites to get this feature down to 112 pages (also planning to submit it to Nicholl 2020). Now I need to add three pages for this application? Chapman, I hate you. 



Chris W said:


> *Graduate Deadline:*
> December 1, 2019
> 
> *4. Screenplay*
> Screenwriting applicants are required to submit either a short film or feature length screenplay written by you without the collaboration of others. Screenplays should be submitted in standard screenplay format, as a PDF or Word document. Short film screenplays should be approximately 20-25 pages in length, and feature length screenplays should be about 115-120 pages. Please make sure that your screenplay includes your name, title of screenplay, and year your screenplay was completed.


----------



## Chris W (Nov 17, 2019)

theMorrigan said:


> UGH. I spent approximately 6 draft rewrites to get this feature down to 112 pages (also planning to submit it to Nicholl 2020). Now I need to add three pages for this application? Chapman, I hate you.


It does say "about" so maybe it's not a minimum?


----------



## theMorrigan (Nov 17, 2019)

Chris W said:


> It does say "about" so maybe it's not a minimum?



I'll probably call and ask tomorrow morning. Three pages would be adding two scenes or so. It's not terribly onerous; I'd just hate to slow down the pacing I worked hard for to meet a page necessity.


----------



## Chris W (Nov 17, 2019)

When editing did you cut anything out that you miss?


----------



## theMorrigan (Nov 17, 2019)

Chris W said:


> When editing did you cut anything out that you miss?



No, I don't think so. I'm pretty ruthless on the kill your darlings aspect of editing.  But I do keep a separate Final Draft file of all scenes/dialogue/action lines that I cut. (Nerd, party of me...) So there might be something I can find to add back in if needed!


----------



## mjweerts (Nov 21, 2019)

theMorrigan said:


> No, I don't think so. I'm pretty ruthless on the kill your darlings aspect of editing.  But I do keep a separate Final Draft file of all scenes/dialogue/action lines that I cut. (Nerd, party of me...) So there might be something I can find to add back in if needed!



What did they tell you regarding this? Did you end up adding more, or keeping it at 112?


----------



## theMorrigan (Nov 23, 2019)

mjweerts said:


> What did they tell you regarding this? Did you end up adding more, or keeping it at 112?



They said it's an approximate number, but suggested I get as close to 115 as possible. I'm at 114 now and I think that's as far as I can take it, honestly, without feeling like I'm padding for page count. I'm actually looking at it right now, trying to decide if I can add back one more scene to tip it over into just barely 115. Decisions are hard, yo. I feel a bit like Chidi at the moment!


----------



## dorkydiana (Dec 2, 2019)

guess who submitted their app at 12:01AM and now wants to die?


----------



## dorkydiana (Dec 2, 2019)

i mean i don't think they'll reprimand me for it...i had gone to submit it at 11:59 and then i got logged out and by the time i logged in and reuploaded the material it was 12:01 and i emailed them so fingers crossed i won't be in trouble and i know 
"why did u wait till the last minute?" everyone has their reason and mine was personal reasons i was editing all day today and still got swamped with my personal life  im feeling so much angst

and my application status says everything was received! but the two items i uploaded at 12:01am say it was received on 12/2/2019 so idk if that will affect my chances or not


----------



## hivictoria (Dec 2, 2019)

dorkydiana said:


> i mean i don't think they'll reprimand me for it...i had gone to submit it at 11:59 and then i got logged out and by the time i logged in and reuploaded the material it was 12:01 and i emailed them so fingers crossed i won't be in trouble and i know
> "why did u wait till the last minute?" everyone has their reason and mine was personal reasons i was editing all day today and still got swamped with my personal life  im feeling so much angst
> 
> and my application status says everything was received! but the two items i uploaded at 12:01am say it was received on 12/2/2019 so idk if that will affect my chances or not


It's okay! Apparently because of the holiday weekend they extended Dec 1 deadlines to today, Dec 2! Hope that helps as I was in pretty much the same situation


----------



## mjweerts (Dec 3, 2019)

dorkydiana said:


> i mean i don't think they'll reprimand me for it...i had gone to submit it at 11:59 and then i got logged out and by the time i logged in and reuploaded the material it was 12:01 and i emailed them so fingers crossed i won't be in trouble and i know
> "why did u wait till the last minute?" everyone has their reason and mine was personal reasons i was editing all day today and still got swamped with my personal life  im feeling so much angst
> 
> and my application status says everything was received! but the two items i uploaded at 12:01am say it was received on 12/2/2019 so idk if that will affect my chances or not


I'm so sorry, but as another poster said I think you'll be all good because of the weekend. That angst is so tough to deal with. My application to UCLA produced a similar feeling. The grad admissions representative from Chapman, the one listed on the application, will respond to you right away if you send them an e-mail and ask. I've asked mine like three questions and she was always really nice. They seem to be incredibly responsive. The grad admissions office will even reply on Twitter if you ask them something on there. I've gotten very good vibes from their office, and based on what was posted elsewhere here I really think you are 100% okay


----------



## dorkydiana (Dec 4, 2019)

hivictoria said:


> It's okay! Apparently because of the holiday weekend they extended Dec 1 deadlines to today, Dec 2! Hope that helps as I was in pretty much the same situation


thank u for this reassurance ??? i did email them and they said i was in the clear! in fact my app is under review atm ahhhhhhh


----------



## dorkydiana (Dec 4, 2019)

mjweerts said:


> I'm so sorry, but as another poster said I think you'll be all good because of the weekend. That angst is so tough to deal with. My application to UCLA produced a similar feeling. The grad admissions representative from Chapman, the one listed on the application, will respond to you right away if you send them an e-mail and ask. I've asked mine like three questions and she was always really nice. They seem to be incredibly responsive. The grad admissions office will even reply on Twitter if you ask them something on there. I've gotten very good vibes from their office, and based on what was posted elsewhere here I really think you are 100% okay


thank u for this reassurance i’m gonna cry bc they said i’m in the clear hehehe


----------



## dorkydiana (Dec 4, 2019)

also quick q...does chapman have interview rounds for the screenwriting program? and if so when do they start notifying?


----------



## mjweerts (Dec 4, 2019)

dorkydiana said:


> also quick q...does chapman have interview rounds for the screenwriting program? and if so when do they start notifying?



I saw on last year's thread that they do interviews, but I don't remember the time line. When I get home I will check what the exact dates were. I believe it was in January but I could be wrong. I also think they let some people in without interviews.


----------



## Chris W (Dec 4, 2019)

mjweerts said:


> I saw on last year's thread that they do interviews, but I don't remember the time line. When I get home I will check what the exact dates were. I believe it was in January but I could be wrong. I also think they let some people in without interviews.


According to the applications from last year it doesn't list interviews.

https://www.filmschool.org/applicat...ma-mfa.1/?scf[School][0]=ChapmanScreenwriting


----------



## mjweerts (Dec 4, 2019)

Chris W said:


> According to the applications from last year it doesn't list interviews.
> 
> https://www.filmschool.org/applicat...ma-mfa.1/?scf[School][0]=ChapmanScreenwriting


I totally see that. But I think some of the people in the 19 thread were talking about it? They were saying that in their interviews the professor's kept asking Why Chapman? which is why I remember it. Let me double check... I may be talking out of the side of my mouth lol


----------



## Chris W (Dec 4, 2019)

mjweerts said:


> I totally see that. But I think some of the people in the 19 thread were talking about it? They were saying that in their interviews the professor's kept asking Why Chapman? which is why I remember it. Let me double check... I may be talking out of the side of my mouth lol


Ahhh. TV Writing and producing has interviews:

https://www.filmschool.org/applicat...direction=asc&scf[School][0]=ChapmanTVWriting


----------



## mjweerts (Dec 4, 2019)

Chris W said:


> Ahhh. TV Writing and producing has interviews:
> 
> https://www.filmschool.org/applicat...direction=asc&scf[School][0]=ChapmanTVWriting


See I knew I was talking nonsense! My apologies. But that does provide clarity as far as the timeline goes oh, because I just received an email stating that they will release decisions starting in mid-march and running into April.


----------



## dorkydiana (Dec 5, 2019)

mjweerts said:


> See I knew I was talking nonsense! My apologies. But that does provide clarity as far as the timeline goes oh, because I just received an email stating that they will release decisions starting in mid-march and running into April.


Wait what was the email titled? I got an email saying my application is under review but they never specified when they will release decisions :/


----------



## mjweerts (Dec 5, 2019)

dorkydiana said:


> Wait what was the email titled? I got an email saying my application is under review but they never specified when they will release decisions :/


It was called, 'Decision Timeline And Financial Assistance'. I have attached some screen shots.


----------



## dorkydiana (Dec 5, 2019)

mjweerts said:


> It was called, 'Decision Timeline And Financial Assistance'. I have attached some screen shots.


now i feel like i should be worried bc i only received this :///


----------



## mjweerts (Dec 5, 2019)

dorkydiana said:


> now i feel like i should be worried bc i only received this :///



I believe you're still all good! I got that exact email on November 18th, the same day my application was considered complete. It took them two weeks to send an email with decision timelines and financial information after the initial email stating that everything had been received. So I think you're going to get yours soon!


----------



## Johnella18 (Dec 5, 2019)

dorkydiana said:


> now i feel like i should be worried bc i only received this :///


If it helps I only received that email as well! I am in the directing track but I doubt that matters.


----------



## Chris W (Feb 10, 2020)

Good luck today @JoanCrawford!


----------



## dorkydiana (Mar 12, 2020)

hey peeps 
 quick q i just see this on my portal...does it say the same for yall?


----------



## dorkydiana (Mar 12, 2020)

dorkydiana said:


> hey peeps
> quick q i just see this on my portal...does it say the same for yall?View attachment 1716


does this mean i got in...


----------



## JoanCrawford (Mar 13, 2020)

dorkydiana said:


> does this mean i got in...


Probably! I just checked mine, I got in!


----------



## hivictoria (Mar 13, 2020)

ME TOO!


----------



## dorkydiana (Mar 13, 2020)

same here! did y’all get info on scholarships yet?


----------



## JoanCrawford (Mar 13, 2020)

dorkydiana said:


> same here! did y’all get info on scholarships yet?


Just the scholarship letter. They said that they’ll send an email out with the amount.


----------



## dorkydiana (Mar 13, 2020)

JoanCrawford said:


> Just the scholarship letter. They said that they’ll send an email out with the amount.


wait do u mind sending a screenshot of that letter


----------



## JoanCrawford (Mar 13, 2020)

dorkydiana said:


> wait do u mind sending a screenshot of that letter


----------



## mjweerts (Mar 13, 2020)

JoanCrawford said:


> View attachment 1717


Congratulations!  I don't have anything in mine so it doesn't look good. But I am truly ecstatic for you all!


----------



## JoanCrawford (Mar 13, 2020)

mjweerts said:


> Congratulations!  I don't have anything in mine so it doesn't look good. But I am truly ecstatic for you all!


My fingers are still crossed for you! But nonetheless, you managed to get into UCLA and Emerson! I hear AFI is coming out with decisions soon, so good luck to you!


----------



## Georgie Boyy (Mar 13, 2020)

I got in as well!


----------



## dorkydiana (Mar 13, 2020)

mjweerts said:


> Congratulations!  I don't have anything in mine so it doesn't look good. But I am truly ecstatic for you all!


omg don’t lose hope yet i have my fingers crossed for you but regardless u still got ucla!!! we all need to be celebrating hehe


----------



## mjweerts (Mar 13, 2020)

dorkydiana said:


> omg don’t lose hope yet i have my fingers crossed for you but regardless u still got ucla!!! we all need to be celebrating hehe View attachment 1718



DANCE DANCE DANCE LOL get itttttt I love it, ya'll are awessssommme and you deserve it.


----------



## Chris W (Mar 13, 2020)

JoanCrawford said:


> Probably! I just checked mine, I got in!





hivictoria said:


> ME TOO!





dorkydiana said:


> same here! did y’all get info on scholarships yet?





Georgie Boyy said:


> I got in as well!


Congrats everyone! Woohoo that's awesome.

 If you want the Chapman badge and access to the private Chapman forum (which was quite active last year) see this thread here:






						HOT TO: Join Private Film School Clubs, get Film School Badges, & access Private School Forums
					

The Student Club system is a perk for Supporting Members that allows accepted applicants, current students, or alumni to have private discussions that are not visible to non-members and el Google. Think of it as similar to Facebook's Private Groups.  It's a safe place for you to share more...



					www.filmschool.org
				




I already have it to @Georgie Boyy as they're already a Supporting Member. Thanks for supporting the site!


----------



## jwel98 (Apr 20, 2020)

Just got accepted off the waitlist! Super excited!


----------



## Chris W (May 4, 2020)

You guys may find this article interesting if you haven't seen it yet:














 Film School during COVID-19


					I hope everyone is doing well and staying safe during this uncertain time. This article today is going to be a little different from the norm! Chris had the wonderful idea of writing up a little something about how different film schools are handling the COVID-19.

I jumped on board immediately...
				


Kira
May 1, 2020
Category: Life at Film School


----------



## Chris W (May 6, 2020)

@thinksinprose has an AMA here:





__





						Current Screenwriting MFA at Chapman AMA
					

Current Screenwriting MFA at Chapman about to finish my first year (!!!).  Feel free to ask me questions about the first year, being in Orange/Southern CA (I'm actually living L.A. and have been for about a decade, so I am/was commuting), how it's working during COVID or anything else that comes...



					www.filmschool.org
				






thinksinprose said:


> Current Screenwriting MFA at Chapman about to finish my first year (!!!).  Feel free to ask me questions about the first year, being in Orange/Southern CA (I'm actually living L.A. and have been for about a decade, so I am/was commuting), how it's working during COVID or anything else that comes to mind.


----------



## Chris W (May 20, 2020)

New Champan Screenwriting AMA here:





__





						Chapman MFA Screenwriter Procrastinating on Turning in their Feature AMA
					

This is my last day, of my first year in the program. Ask me anything you want, even if it's not school related. I promise not to use the word unprecedented.



					www.filmschool.org


----------

